# Wtk - S&w 29



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok - I am green when it comes to Revolver Prices. I have a S&W 29 - Blue 4" and just not sure what a realistic price is for one. What specific details do revolver shooters look for?

Any guidance would be appreciated.



humble bottom feeder
AKA Clyde


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A used Model 29 Smith & Wesson will be around $400. This unaltered and with factory stocks. Add more if pinned barrel and recessed cylinder. Detract if worn places in the blue, such as near the muzzle, etc. If scratched or dinged, price goes even lower.

I bought a Model 29, 6" with presentation case, rosewood factory stocks, pinned barrel and recessed cylinder for $250 from an individual, but this was a bargain price.

Best bet, check local shops and compare. Set your price a little above what you'd want and be prepared to dicker.

Any help?

Bob Wright


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

That is what I am looking for Bob. Naturally hoped for a little higher but 400 would be at my upper buy limit for me if I was buying. I have just seen some S&W sale for what I would consider too much (610 - $900). Guessing a few more 29's floating around. 


I believe I'll tuck her back in the Safe till I find a 629 Snubby.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Clyde said:


> That is what I am looking for Bob. Naturally hoped for a little higher but 400 would be at my upper buy limit for me if I was buying. I have just seen some S&W sale for what I would consider too much (610 - $900). Guessing a few more 29's floating around.
> 
> I believe I'll tuck her back in the Safe till I find a 629 Snubby.


If all you want is a snubby, why not get a shorter barrel put on yours?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

That is not out of the question but I would prefer a Stainless Snubby? Like the bling. I was thinking about putting the 29 up for adaption to help cover another Bottom Feeder. But for $400 I'll move something else.


----------

